# Two from tonight's sunset



## Destin (Feb 25, 2018)

I've been trying to get more creative locally and get over the false idea that I need to travel far from home to make good photos. While these aren't my best work, they were taken within a mile of my house with about 25 minutes of time invested so I'm happy with them.

Both shot with the D810 and 20mm 1.8G

Both are HDR, which I haven't been doing much of. I tried hard not to overcook them, but still think I may have. I always overcook my HDR shots.

C&C appreciated as usual, but I'm really just sharing for the fun of it.

1.)







2.)


----------



## BrentC (Feb 25, 2018)

Great set!  Really like the first one.


----------



## Destin (Feb 25, 2018)

BrentC said:


> Great set!  Really like the first one.



Thanks!


----------



## Peeb (Feb 25, 2018)

I fancy the first one as well.  Nice!


----------



## razashaikh (Feb 25, 2018)

Both are great. Very nice.


----------



## rosh4u (Feb 25, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## Derrel (Feb 25, 2018)

Yeah, you're getting to the point where you can just go out and elevate the mundane now to a solid photo. You display a mature and great attitude when you write, "Not my best work, but not much time invested," because that's the way this type of photography actually works. Are these "great" photos? No. But they're proficient and at least somewhat interesting, and you've photographed what was there, close to home, and you're working on utilizing all your photo skills, on what happens to be in front of you and your camera. I think that's a mature, and great attitude toward one's photography. When you made these photos, you were not in a so-called ,"Target-rich environment," with icebergs and penguins and glorious low-angle sun rays from Antarctica...you were in some old vacant lot or in some abandoned old farm field...but had you been in that target-rich environment, you'd be showing awesome,awesome shots! What you did is harder than snapping shots in an exotic,stunning locale.


----------



## crimbfighter (Feb 26, 2018)

Very nice first image! I wonder how it would look with a little more vibrance and maybe a touch more contrast in the foreground? I'm just spit balling. That might make it look overprocessed, but I feel like a tiny bump would make it even better.


----------



## Destin (Feb 26, 2018)

Derrel said:


> Yeah, you're getting to the point where you can just go out and elevate the mundane now to a solid photo. You display a mature and great attitude when you write, "Not my best work, but not much time invested," because that's the way this type of photography actually works. Are these "great" photos? No. But they're proficient and at least somewhat interesting, and you've photographed what was there, close to home, and you're working on utilizing all your photo skills, on what happens to be in front of you and your camera. I think that's a mature, and great attitude toward one's photography. When you made these photos, you were not in a so-called ,"Target-rich environment," with icebergs and penguins and glorious low-angle sun rays from Antarctica...you were in some old vacant lot or in some abandoned old farm field...but had you been in that target-rich environment, you'd be showing awesome,awesome shots! What you did is harder than snapping shots in an exotic,stunning locale.



Wow, thanks Derrel! That means a lot coming from a guy with your knowledge.


----------



## Destin (Feb 26, 2018)

crimbfighter said:


> Very nice first image! I wonder how it would look with a little more vibrance and maybe a touch more contrast in the foreground? I'm just spit balling. That might make it look overprocessed, but I feel like a tiny bump would make it even better.



Looking at it this morning I agree. I was trying hard to avoid overdoing it. Gonna do a quick edit this morning. Will share when it’s done.


----------



## Destin (Feb 26, 2018)

Quick re-edit this morning. Added some global vibrance and clarity, and some addition clarity, dehaze, and saturation to the foreground selectively. Also added the black frame for emphasis. I've never put "frames" around images that are being displayed digitally, but I love when other people do it, so I figured I'd give it a shot.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 26, 2018)

Good work. Nothing to add as I think Derrel really said it well.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 26, 2018)

I really like the 2nd edit on that abandoned shed.  The frame works as well.


----------



## Destin (Feb 26, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> I really like the 2nd edit on that abandoned shed.  The frame works as well.



Thanks!


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 26, 2018)

Darn nice photos. I prefer the second edit, and I feel the same way about frames. Looks good.

What a great point from Derrel. The real skill starts to show when working with less-than-amazing subjects.


----------



## crimbfighter (Feb 26, 2018)

Very good re-edit. The changes are subtle but make a big impact on the image.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Feb 27, 2018)

I really like no.2 gorgeous sky and I quite like the snow/furrows leading my eye to that sky.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 27, 2018)

Both solid shots, I could go with the original or the edit on the first, but I'm with Birdbonkers above, No 2, is my favorite for exactly the same reasons he mentioned.


----------



## buithanhhang (Feb 28, 2018)

Destin said:


> I've been trying to get more creative locally and get over the false idea that I need to travel far from home to make good photos. While these aren't my best work, they were taken within a mile of my house with about 25 minutes of time invested so I'm happy with them.
> 
> Both shot with the D810 and 20mm 1.8G
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing


----------



## fishing4sanity (Feb 28, 2018)

Nice work and liking the re-edit.


----------

